# WebCamera Problem Sony Vaio VPCEH2N1E\W



## Salagean (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi 

I have a problem whit my notebook , Camera don`t work , when the camera is on the LED form camera is green but the screen is black , no images. 

I think the driver is not good , but i didn`t recive a cd whit drivers so i downloaded a driver from internet...On the Sony Vaio page is no driver for my model...i don`t know what should i do

Can anyone help me please

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have a program on the PC like Arcsoft web companion my vaio came with that program and when i use that the camera works 

lets have a look at device manager 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*Imaging Devices, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Salagean (Oct 23, 2011)

> Yes i have this program but the webcam doesen`t work. When I bought the laptop the webcam worked , but after a few days didn`t worked anymore , than i`ve instald a new windows and i`ve search for a driver but i didn`t found , i just instaled the ArcSoft program , but didn`t worked...i think is from driver
> I`ve uploaded 2 photos from decive manager


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> When I bought the laptop the webcam worked , but after a few days didn`t worked anymore , than i`ve instald a new windows and i`ve search for a driver but i didn`t found


 what windows did you have before and what windows did you update with and where did the updated windows come from ?


----------



## Salagean (Oct 23, 2011)

it was windows 7 home premium 64 bit and now i have the same windows 7 home premium SP1 64 bit , the updates come from microsof windows update


----------

